# Steam engine web site and csv files.



## 4RML (23/12/15)

hi all so I found these csv files for one ti wire loaded it and it was a no go how come it's a true file from steam engine and a graph and was loaded so I'm like must I be using another method to make it work as they have many files and that's well good in my books?


----------

